# Crazy Delicious Potato Pancakes



## Two Knots

Ok, this is crazy delicious potato pancakes.
They are good with anything you normally
serve mashed or fried potato’s with.

I saw Jacques Pipon make this on his show
and have been making it this way ever since.

Make sure you add the chopped scallions after
it is finished mixing in the processor...also I just 
use regular corn starch, not potato starch.

Also, serve it with a side of apple sauce and sour cream.

Warning: these are addictive...Double the recipe, the next day
heat them up in a frying pan to go with your breakfast eggs.
(If there’s any left :biggrin2

http://tiffanycooks.cyberphreak.com/?p=1392


----------



## BigJim

Two Knots said:


> Ok, this is crazy delicious potato pancakes.
> They are good with anything you normally
> serve mashed or fried potato’s with.
> 
> I saw Jacques Pipon make this on his show
> and have been making it this way ever since.
> 
> Make sure you add the chopped scallions after
> it is finished mixing in the processor...also I just
> use regular corn starch, not potato starch.
> 
> Also, serve it with a side of apple sauce and sour cream.
> 
> Warning: these are addictive...Double the recipe, the next day
> heat them up in a frying pan to go with your breakfast eggs.
> (If there’s any left :biggrin2
> 
> http://tiffanycooks.cyberphreak.com/?p=1392


I am going to weigh way way more than I do now with all these great recipes. Thanks Joann, I have this one saved also.


----------



## wooleybooger

Dang it Joann!!!!!!..........

I think I've read the Jacques Pepin recipe but never made it. I got to look in my favorites links.


----------



## Two Knots

Here ya go Wooley...


Jacques Pépin Criques – Potato Pancakes via the Food Processor! * » Cooking With Tiffany


----------



## wooleybooger

Printed.


----------



## JLawrence08648

I use matzo meal and cook them in a waffle maker.


----------



## cheeno

I use Grandma's Top Secret Polish Potato Pancake Recipe. There are no better.


----------



## Two Knots

What is that recipe? Can you share it, or is it really a top secret?


----------



## wooleybooger

Latkes from ground rather than shredded potatoes.


----------



## Two Knots

Is that what the Polish pancake mix is Latkes? That’s the way I used to make them,
and they were always raw potatoes in the middle. Jacques recipe is the best...especially with the scallions and garlic.
I mean it when I say it’ll change your life! ... I’m a thinking I need some!


----------



## wooleybooger

Well depends on whether or not you believe Wikipedia. Says lots of cultures have potato pancakes in one form or another.









Potato pancake - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





I've yet to make any.


----------



## Two Knots

You haven’t made Jacques potato pancakes yet? Get out! 

...and the there is this German Potato Balls.








German Potato Dumplings | Balls (Kartoffelkloesse) - Cooking The Globe


Authentic German Potato Dumplings in two different versions. One with cooked potatoes and one with a mixture of cooked and raw potatoes. A great side dish!




cookingtheglobe.com





Another potato dish that I used to make potato patties with leftover mashed potatoes.
crack and egg in it, some flour,( to hold it together ) salt, pepper, chopped parsley,
sometimes put in shredded cheddar...then dip in egg and breadcrumbs
and fry. It’s was a good thing...However, I make a lot less mashed potato these days, thus no 
leftovers to work with.


----------



## wooleybooger

Two Knots said:


> You haven’t made Jacques potato pancakes yet? Get out!
> 
> ...and the there is this German Potato Balls.
> 
> Another potato dish that I used to make potato patties with leftover mashed potatoes.
> crack and egg in it, some flour,( to hold it together ) salt, pepper, chopped parsley,
> sometimes put in shredded cheddar...then dip in egg and breadcrumbs
> and fry. It’s was a good thing...However, I make a lot less mashed potato these days, thus no
> leftovers to work with.


Not yet. Too many things I want to make. Kartoffelkloesse is another. If I wasn't planning a stromboli already for later today I'd give it a shot. Gonna try Oaxaca cheese instead of mozzarella. It's said to taste better than and have superior melting qualities than mozzarella. Also about half the cost of fresh mozzarella here.


----------



## snic

Being part German and having married an Indian woman from Mumbai, I was fascinated by the Indian take on potato pancakes. It's called ragda pattice. Basically, you boil whole potatoes in their skin, then peel and mash them, then season them, form into patties, and fry them. You serve the fried patties under a mess of chickpea-tomato curry (ragda) and top it all with some minced raw onion and sev (fried vermicelli made from chickpea flour). It's indescribably delicious, hitting all the right notes - a little spicy, a little sweet from the tomato, a good dose of that fried-potato goodness, a little zing from the raw onion, and a little crunch from the sev. And it's very filling for a vegetarian snack.


----------



## Two Knots

Let me know about the Oaxaca cheese. I’ve been getting mozzarella ( on sale) 1 lb for 1.99
all along until recently ...it went up to 2.49 ...When it’s on sale, I buy at least 10 of them,
cut them in half and freeze them...I make a lot of stuff with 1/2 pound of mozzarella. 
I have a stock pile of mootzie.


----------



## Two Knots

Snic, sounds delicious.


----------



## wooleybooger

Two Knots said:


> Let me know about the Oaxaca cheese. I’ve been getting mozzarella ( on sale) 1 lb for 1.99
> all along until recently ...it went up to 2.49 ...When it’s on sale, I buy at least 10 of them,
> cut them in half and freeze them...I make a lot of stuff with 1/2 pound of mozzarella.
> I have a stock pile of mootzie.


I will. I did mean that the Oaxaca cheese was about half the cost of a similar size ball of mozzarella, *HERE*. A ball of fresh mozzarella will cost between 7 and 8 dollars. This 10 oz ball of Oaxaca cheese cost $3.49. I'd gladly pay your prices. Did you read my rant in one of your antipasto threads? If not take a look. I'll let you know about the taste of the Oaxaca.

Here post #6








Throw together Antipasto


The head guy requested an Antipasto for lunch... I looked around the fridge and tossed up this tasty dish. Start with some chopped up lettuce on a dish with a little chopped red onion, then add anything you have on hand on top of the lettuce. I used hard boiled eggs, sliced tomatoes, green...




www.diychatroom.com


----------



## Startingover

I can only buy Latkes at Trader Joes. Never made them. My potato cakes are plain leftover mashed frozen then fried. We’ll love yours so much more,


----------



## BigJim

I had to look up what Latkes was. We always called the potato pancakes, potato patties. Mostly left over mashed potatoes and onions, salt and pepper. 

When our ship was in the Brooklyn Ship yards back in the 60s, when I went to parts of the city, street vendors would sell something that tasted like fried mashed potato patties. They didn't taste like what I was use too. Any idea what they were?


----------



## Nik333

BigJim said:


> I had to look up what Latkes was. We always called the potato pancakes, potato patties. Mostly left over mashed potatoes and onions, salt and pepper.
> 
> When our ship was in the Brooklyn Ship yards back in the 60s, when I went to parts of the city, street vendors would sell something that tasted like fried mashed potato patties. They didn't taste like what I was use too. Any idea what they were?


I'm trying to avoid housework, so I looked up potato patties. The only thing I found close was Mashed Potato Patties
New York has apparently changed - Zagat

I wonder if street foods in the '60's were originally from post WWII immigrant street vendors? maybe @Two Knots knows.


----------



## Two Knots

Those potato patties look good. The only street vendors that I’m familiar with is hot dogs,
knishes, big pretzels, roasted chestnuts, and falafel. 
Getting back to Jacques Pépin’s potatoe pancakes - they are outrageous, ya’ll have to try
them...and don’t forget the apple sauce and sour cream on the side.


----------



## Nik333

There's a link in the "Zagat" above that has 50 street dishes in NY. What does someone do if they can't see the contrast between black & blue?


----------



## BigJim

Nik333 said:


> I'm trying to avoid housework, so I looked up potato patties. The only thing I found close was Mashed Potato Patties
> New York has apparently changed - Zagat
> 
> I wonder if street foods in the '60's were originally from post WWII immigrant street vendors? maybe @Two Knots knows.


I looked at all the different things on that link but didn't see what I am talking about. This fellow was selling big soft pretzels, some kinda chestnut looking things (I didn't like them) and the fried mashed potato looking things, they were square. I don't remember seeing all that much stuff sold on the streets back then. But I really didn't go a lot of places. I mainly hung around Times Square and back toward the Port Authority.


----------

